# old school tivo series 1? about how 2 ftp



## casa69 (Nov 21, 2003)

How do you ftp or telnet into a sony series 1 stand alone tivo (svr2000) with a turbonet? I have it networked to broadband, but It wont make a daily call unless I force it to. I suspect it's a DHCP problem and need to set up a static IP for it. How do you do it step by step? 
I had a problem in the past of bad advice that fried a modem in an svr2000. I was having connectivity issuse's with an airnet and was told on a forum to "ftp or telnet (can't remember which) into my tivo and then ping it" when I did that it flashed, went blank, then rebooted and the modem no longer worked. I am (7years later) tring to get my svr2000 going again. I bought a svr2000 off ebay to replace the one with the bad modem,.....go figure the modem is bad on it too. I have it working with a turbonet and need to get my two 120gig HD's back up and running (stuck in guided set up hell) I'm currently using my original tivo drive. I need to make a copy of it to put on my large drives....but that's another post/thread.

Can anybody help me??????
Craig


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html


----------

